
Giphy Celeb Detector - captn3m0
https://engineering.giphy.com/giphys-ai-can-identify-lil-yachty-can-yours/
======
captn3m0
Didn't work that well for me. Tried on 2 GIFs:

1\.
[https://media.giphy.com/media/I533LqvPn1R9S/giphy.gif](https://media.giphy.com/media/I533LqvPn1R9S/giphy.gif)
Results: [https://imgur.com/TkRkeRx](https://imgur.com/TkRkeRx) (100%
incorrect results)

2\.
[https://media.giphy.com/media/10mysBwISOvX6U/giphy.gif](https://media.giphy.com/media/10mysBwISOvX6U/giphy.gif)
Results: [https://imgur.com/HspROf6](https://imgur.com/HspROf6) (100%
incorrect results)

A naive implementation of reverse-looking up GIPHY database for GIFs would
have worked better (in this case, not their usecase).

